# 150 watts hps with autos



## rottielover (Feb 13, 2009)

hi people i was just wondering if i could use t5 flos with the 150 watt hps in a set up 4ft tall 3 ft long 1 1/2w and i am using 3 3 gallen bags 1 plant  in each differnt bags and 2 in 1 bag thats 4 hindu kush how much food do i add in a 3 gallen water bucket to feed them and how do you think i would do thanks people


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 13, 2009)

A 150 watt lamp isnt going to cover a space 3 ft wide, a 250 will cover 2 feet, and a 400 watt will cover 3 ft. I would waste the flouros on that, I would get either 2 250 watt hps or 1 400 watt, you going to have to go air cooled on the hood..... Save the T5 for a veg chamber....


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 13, 2009)

also having 2 plants in same container isnt good the root structures will compete for space.... When feeding with soil you mix the nutrients according to manufacturers specs and water it until water comes out of the bottom, I do this once a week and flush every 3 weeks... Also when giving them nuits you will need to do 1/4 strength, 1/2 strength and full strength depending on the age of the plant.... Young plants are very sensitive to nutrients...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2009)

You are looking at lighting 12 sq ft.  At 5000 lumens per sq ft, that is 60000 lumens.  A 400W HPS will put out about 50000-55000 lumens, so that is in the ballpark.  A 150W HPS puts out about 15000 lumens and a 4 tube 54W T5 puts out about 20000, so that is just a little over 1/2 of what you need.  

So, bottom line is a 400W HPS will put out about 50000-55000 lumens or 125-137 lumens per watt.
Or 366W (assuming 150W HPS and 216W T5) puts out about 35000 lumens or 95.6 lumens per watt.

A 400W HPS would be far more efficient than the smaller HPS/T5 combination.  There are some really reasonably priced 400W if that is an option.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 13, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You are looking at lighting 12 sq ft. At 5000 lumens per sq ft, that is 60000 lumens. A 400W HPS will put out about 50000-55000 lumens, so that is in the ballpark. A 150W HPS puts out about 15000 lumens and a 4 tube 54W T5 puts out about 20000, so that is just a little over 1/2 of what you need.
> 
> So, bottom line is a 400W HPS will put out about 50000-55000 lumens or 125-137 lumens per watt.
> Or 366W (assuming 150W HPS and 216W T5) puts out about 35000 lumens or 95.6 lumens per watt.
> ...


 

Hemp goddess he is trying to illuminate a 4.5 square foot space not a 12.... The only thing is that the space is more than twice as wide as it is deep.... A 400 watt will give him more than 10000 lumens a square foot, 2 250 watt lights would be perfect but good luck fitting 2 air cooled hoods in that small of a space... He needs a light that will light up 3 ft wide, not just looking at lumens per foot


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Hemp goddess he is trying to illuminate a 4.5 square foot space not a 12.... The only thing is that the space is more than twice as wide as it is deep.... A 400 watt will give him more than 10000 lumens a square foot, 2 250 watt lights would be perfect but good luck fitting 2 air cooled hoods in that small of a space...



:giggle::giggle: 
Thanks, I read that wrong.  I work in construction and dimensions are always written  L x W x H.  Actually 2 150W in cool tubes would probably fit great in that space, provide plenty of lumens, can be done as a DIY project, and not be that hard to cool.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 13, 2009)

There you go then..... She even has a link for the cool tubes in her signature...


----------



## rottielover (Feb 13, 2009)

i do have a 400w hps but my set up is in side a closet and it get to hot and if i use  air cooled hoods the air that leavs the set up wont it make my closet to hot what could i use but not to spend a lot of doe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2009)

rottielover said:
			
		

> i do have a 400w hps but my set up is in side a closet and it get to hot and if i use  air cooled hoods the air that leavs the set up wont it make my closet to hot what could i use but not to spend a lot of doe



The air that is used to cool the lights should be cooler and pulled from somewhere outside the grow closet.  Generally cool air is pulled in from outside or an air conditioned space.  Hot air is pulled from near the ceiling and exhausted outside or into a living space if it is winter.  Cool tubes work well in smaller spaces and are easily hooked up to ducting.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 13, 2009)

Another way of doing this is to dump hot air into an outside space, my duct runs straight up and dumps the hot air into the attic....


----------



## rottielover (Feb 14, 2009)

hi again people whats blazing i got a ? if i get another 150w hps grow light fixture like my first one will it count 16,000 lumens + 16,000 lumens = 32,000 lumens with metal sheet refletor around my set up how much lumes do i get sq ft  thanks eveybody for your help


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 14, 2009)

Its easy to figure out

Find square footage of area, base x width= square footage
so 3x1.5=4.5 square feet

then you will have 32000 lumens so divide that by square footage
32000/4.5=7111.111111111111111111111111111

so 7111 lumens per square foot


----------



## rottielover (Feb 14, 2009)

with these two 150w hps will i grow some desent bud of the hindu kush lowlife under 20/4 lihgts on 4 hrs off


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 14, 2009)

rottielover said:
			
		

> with these two 150w hps will i grow some desent bud of the hindu kush lowlife under 20/4 lihgts on 4 hrs off



I have never grown an autoflowering strain, but I got over 5 ozs from 2 plants that I scrogged in 4 sq ft with 2 150W HPS.


----------



## rottielover (Feb 14, 2009)

the 5 ozs was weihgt dry or wet and how big your babys i got skunk haze and i am thinking just using 4 seedling in my set up after im done the lowlife do u think i get more what you got thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 14, 2009)

rottielover said:
			
		

> the 5 ozs was weihgt dry or wet and how big your babys i got skunk haze and i am thinking just using 4 seedling in my set up after im done the lowlife do u think i get more what you got thanks



Dry weight.  I never weight it wet--it is a meaningless number.  Whether you  have 2 or 4 plants, you will probably get about the same amount of bud--yield is more a function of how many watts of light you have than how many plants you have.  There are some pictures in the SCROG thread in my sig.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 14, 2009)

rottielover said:
			
		

> hi again people whats blazing i got a ? if i get another 150w hps grow light fixture like my first one will it count 16,000 lumens + 16,000 lumens = 32,000 lumens with metal sheet refletor around my set up how much lumes do i get sq ft  thanks eveybody for your help



Rottielover, that is pretty much exactly what I use and about the same size space too, and just grew some really great bud. You should be able to get at least 8 oz of dried, manicured bud from that space. FYI, I also added about 100W of small CFLs hanging around the plants, to fill in shadows and add some blue spectrum, for a total of 400W of light, and it worked great for both veg and flower.


----------



## rottielover (Feb 15, 2009)

hi i just put my pic on the gallery if you could take a look to see how im doing i stiil have to get another 150w hps its my first time so please tell me if some thing wroung thanks alot oh i forgot pic name under rottielover


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 15, 2009)

IMO, an 8 oz estimate from 2 150W lights is a rather high--3/4 g per watt of light--especially when you are just starting out.  If you can get 1/4 to 1/2 g per watt of light when you are starting out, this is very good.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> IMO, an 8 oz estimate from 2 150W lights is a rather high--3/4 g per watt of light--especially when you are just starting out. If you can get 1/4 to 1/2 g per watt of light when you are starting out, this is very good.


 
So with my 4ft 6tube T5(each tube is 54watts @ 5000 lumens)
6x54=324 watts x 1/4 gm(min) = 81 gms or 2.8 oz,,,,If everything else is done correct.
 I was just curiuos..Cause I do see the possibility, judging by what Ive seen on my girls so far of getting close to that,, with my Floras. And yes I know I could get more with HPS. But,,, I am happy with my Floras,,, and out of Money.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 15, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> So with my 4ft 6tube T5(each tube is 54watts @ 5000 lumens)
> 6x54=324 watts x 1/4 gm(min) = 81 gms or 2.8 oz,,,,If everything else is done correct.
> I was just curiuos..Cause I do see the possibility, judging by what Ive seen on my girls so far of getting close to that,, with my Floras. And yes I know I could get more with HPS. But,,, I am happy with my Floras,,, and out of Money.



The thing with fluoros *isn't* that they will not grow good bud, they absolutely will.  I am especially impressed with the T5s.  

The thing about fluoros _*is*_ that many people use fluoros because they believe they are cheaper and cooler but, watt for watt and lumen for lumen, they are not.   I know that you do not believe that fluoros are hotter, but the tubes you are using have approx 675 sq in of surface area for the heat to dissapate.  Two 150W HPS have approx 50 sq in to dissapate the heat.   This is why the HPS _seems_ hotter.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> The thing with fluoros *isn't* that they will not grow good bud, they absolutely will. I am especially impressed with the T5s.
> 
> The thing about fluoros _*is*_ that many people use fluoros because they believe they are cheaper and cooler but, watt for watt and lumen for lumen, they are not.  I know that you do not believe that fluoros are hotter, but the tubes you are using have approx 675 sq in of surface area for the heat to dissapate. Two 150W HPS have approx 50 sq in to dissapate the heat.  This is why the HPS _seems_ hotter.


 
My main reason for the T5's and not HIDs is that I already have the Floras,,, and,,,I have no need to spend more money,, to attain my misson,, of not buying street crap. Which I have now almost completed my Mission.:hubba: Yes I understand the disapation argument thingy.
 I also want to make sure everybody understands something. I dont use Floras cause Im partial to them(Although I do really like these T5"s) I use them because thats what I got a deal on. If I had gotten the HID's I would have loved them Im sure. As for my believe about the (T5's) and HIDs and the heat they put off. Thats just what I have felt physiclly. Not cause I am opposed to HIDs in anyway. I Wish I had a 400watt HPS and everyhting I would need to keep it cool,,,BUT I dont,,and I dont need them enough to spend the money. My T5's give me a nice Harvest without the HIDS and Spending more Doe. When it comes to Vegging,,I will put my T5's up against MH though. I believe they will make Floras even better someday.The 54 watt 5000 lums is a good start.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 15, 2009)

My first few grows were with 12 cfl's and I got some decent yields, but after I invested in HID lighting and got some better nutrients I more than doubled the yield I was getting before....  I only use flouro for Mothers and clones now..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 15, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> When it comes to Vegging,,I will put my T5's up against MH though. I believe they will make Floras even better someday.The 54 watt 5000 lums is a good start.



 Me, too!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> My first few grows were with 12 cfl's and I got some decent yields, but after I invested in HID lighting and got some better nutrients I more than doubled the yield I was getting before.... I only use flouro for Mothers and clones now..


 
I was using some CFL's for awhile with my T5's. The CFL's are hotter then my T5's tubes.Anyway,, I took them outta the box.It dropped the temp 3%, and stopped burning my leaves.The plants grow so fast that the leaves get into the dang CFL's before I can adjust them.:ignore: Anyway,,T5's worken fine.


----------



## rottielover (Feb 15, 2009)

hi i grew with a 400w in a 6 foot high 4 feet wide 2 feet deep in a room this set up i have now in a closet it is 4 feet tall 3 feet wide 1 1/2 foot deep and i cant put 2 150w hps if one olny cover 2by2 space


----------



## maryjanegirl (Feb 24, 2009)

rottielover said:
			
		

> hi people i was just wondering if i could use t5 flos with the 150 watt hps in a set up 4ft tall 3 ft long 1 1/2w and i am using 3 3 gallen bags 1 plant in each differnt bags and 2 in 1 bag thats 4 hindu kush how much food do i add in a 3 gallen water bucket to feed them and how do you think i would do thanks people


 
There are many people who believe that you can't grow anything with a 150wat hps and that is not ture! Look at this site and you will see. I am using a 150watt hps for my grow of 6 plants and they are getting enough light and lookin good. This site will help.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2009)

Its all about the Lumens and Color. Two 150 watt HPS put out about 30,000 lumes are more,,according to bulb. Thats enough for 6sf of grow area,,no matter how ya cut it.

And thanks HG,,I do have a question though. My t5s,324 watts, put out 30,000 lumens,,so am I to believe that 300 watts of HPS is still better then the 300 watt T5's? If so,,Why? Just curious. And I aint saying thier not,,I*m just woudering Why,,if the Lums psf and Color Spec are the same.And by the way,,HG knows,,cause I told her. I am gonna purchase a couple 150 HPS or a 400,, when I get back from working Outta town and give them a try. With my setup,,2 150's might work better for coverage,,Will look into it.


----------

